# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Συστημα σιδερώματος Gv 7095 Της Τefal

## comet1

καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους . Μετά πο 2.5 χρονια λειτουργιας σταματησε να λειτουργει  η ηλεκτρομαγνητικη βαλβιδα ατμου την δοκιμασα κατευθειαν με 220 v και δουλευε ! μετα απο ψαξιμο οσο μπορουσα αλλαξα το ρελεδακι απο την πλακετα χειρισμου δουλεψαν όλα κανονικα για λίγο παρατησουσα ομως πως εβγαζε πολυ ατμο . Οσπου τωρα δεν λειτουργει καθολου ο ατμος δεν ζεστενεται η αντισταση στο μποιλερ αφου δεν πάνε ούτε 20 Volt στην αντισταση !! εγινε ελεγχος στην αντισταση στον θερμοστατη ολα οκ ! τι επαθε ? ξερει κανεις ? η πλακετα παιζει να χαλασε ? Ζητώ την κατανοηση για την μακρυγορια ελπιζω να εχει κανεις καμια γνωμη . Αν αλλαξω πλακετα ποσο στοιχιζει ? ευχαριστώ ολες οι γνωμες δεκτες !!

----------


## furtune

Ειδες κατω απο το μποιλερ αν εχει θερμικη ασφαλεια?Αν εχει μετρησε την μια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ειδες κατω απο το μποιλερ αν εχει θερμικη ασφαλεια?Αν εχει μετρησε την μια.


Συμπληρώνω ότι αυτή η θερμική ασφάλεια μπορεί να βρίσκεται και σε μη ορατό σημείο .. π.χ μέσα σε προστατευτική πλεξούδα όπου περνάνε καλώδια.

Και πέρα από αυτό να ελεγχθεί γιατί έβγαζε πολύ ατμό ..... που η αιτία του δεν θα ήταν η θερμική ασφάλεια.

----------


## furtune

Επισης αυτα εχουν και εναν διακοπτη πιεσης. Πρεπει να τον δεις αν ανοιγει ή κλεινει και γενικα αν αλλαζει κατασταση αναλογα με την πιεση του ατμου μεσα στο μποιλερ.

----------


## comet1

καλησπερα ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις !!! έλεγξα και θερμοστατη και θερμικη ασφάλεια ειναι οκ οταν βάζω τάση κανονικα απο δεη πριν στον θερμοστατη δουλευει κανονικα η αντισταση . ο διακοπτης πίεσης είναι μέσα στο μπόιλερ φίλε billy απο οτι καταλαβα υπάρχει κατι τέτοιο στο μποιλερ με δυο ακροδεκτες που καταληγει με καλώδιο στην πλακέτα αυτός για να βγει ειναι μπερδεμα νομιζω δεν ξερω αν ξεβιδώνει ! παρατηρώ και ότι η ηλεκτομαγνιτικη βαλβιδα ανοιγει κατευθειαν οταν μπει σε λειτουργια η συσκευη παραλογο? Ενημερωτικά η πλακετα εχει 30 E .

----------


## A-tech

> ο διακοπτης πίεσης είναι μέσα στο μπόιλερ φίλε  billy απο οτι καταλαβα υπάρχει κατι τέτοιο στο μποιλερ με δυο ακροδεκτες  που καταληγει με καλώδιο στην πλακέτα αυτός για να βγει ειναι μπερδεμα  νομιζω δεν ξερω αν ξεβιδώνει ! παρατηρώ και ότι η ηλεκτομαγνιτικη  βαλβιδα ανοιγει κατευθειαν οταν μπει σε λειτουργια η συσκευη παραλογο?  Ενημερωτικά η πλακετα εχει 30 E .


Αυτό που λες δεν είναι  διακόπτης πίεσης. Αναφέρεσαι σε δύο λευκά καλώδια με πράσινη ρίγα, που  βγαίνουν απο μέσα (είναι τα μόνα που βγαίνουν απο το boiler). Αυτά είναι  ο αισθητήρας νερού. Εάν αποσυνδέσεις κάποιο απο αυτά θα δεις να ανάβει η  ένδειξη για συμπλήρωση νερού.

Το θέμα ότι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική βαλβίδα ανοίγει απευθείας αποτελεί  πρόβλημα. Ο μικροελεγκτής δίνει εντολή να ανοίξει μέσω της οδήγησης απο  το triac Z0103, χωρίς να πατήσεις το κουμπί του ατμού (αντίστοιχα η  οδήγηση της αντλίας γίνεται μέσω του thyristor X0602). Μου έχει τύχει σε  δύο Tefal διαφορετικών μοντέλων να έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Λοιπόν στο  διάστημα που πέρασε μήπως έχεις αλλάξει την πλακέτα?

----------

